# On the move



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We have now found a new place in Callosa de Sugre and will rent from 10th Nov. Looked at quite a few places around the area and one down near Zurgena but have decided to stay in this area. It has been great the way people have helped with the looking for property and answering other questions we have had.
The new place includes a gardener, pool maintenance and the soil looks good for planting. Therre is also a compound for the dogs and it looks as if I'll be able to get their trailer in there for them to use. The trailer has four compartments and has solar powered air circulation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> We have now found a new place in Callosa de Sugre and will rent from 10th Nov. Looked at quite a few places around the area and one down near Zurgena but have decided to stay in this area. It has been great the way people have helped with the looking for property and answering other questions we have had.
> The new place includes a gardener, pool maintenance and the soil looks good for planting. Therre is also a compound for the dogs and it looks as if I'll be able to get their trailer in there for them to use. The trailer has four compartments and has solar powered air circulation.



Phew!!! Hopefully you can have a fresh and more successful start to your life in Spain!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I WANT THAT HOUSE - complete with a gardener?

The dogs have their own air conditioned solor panelled trailer? I thought I spoiled mine buying them a duvet each in the winter!!!!

Glad your getting settled!:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I WANT THAT HOUSE - complete with a gardener?
> 
> The dogs have their own air conditioned solor panelled trailer? I thought I spoiled mine buying them a duvet each in the winter!!!!
> 
> Glad your getting settled!:clap2:


The boarding kennels up the road from us even have tvs and dvd players in their heated/airconditioned "rooms"!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> The boarding kennels up the road from us even have tvs and dvd players in their heated/airconditioned "rooms"!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Whatever next! It will be mini bar and concierge soon!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Whatever next! It will be mini bar and concierge soon!


...... carpets and radiators lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...... carpets and radiators lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


:laugh: VERY GOOD!!! You are on the ball today chuck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bones with a selection of fillings...
postmen,
guiris
and cats tails for those that come from Alacalaina's village!!

Congrats on finding a better house to move into uffington. Hope it all works out now!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Our dogs already have a concierge service, Dawn and I cater for their every whim


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Our dogs already have a concierge service, Dawn and I cater for their every whim


What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

2 English Springer Spaniels, 1 is 3 years old and was a working gundog, the other is just over a year old and a failed drug dog [apparently she couldn't roll the spliffs]. The 3 year old is happy to just lay in her bed with the occasional run out especially if she gets the chance to "hunt". Ther younger one is still hyper and will chase anything, here she has taken to picking fruit off the trees and using them as balls, at least her breath smells good.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> 2 English Springer Spaniels, 1 is 3 years old and was a working gundog, the other is just over a year old and a failed drug dog [apparently she couldn't roll the spliffs]. The 3 year old is happy to just lay in her bed with the occasional run out especially if she gets the chance to "hunt". Ther younger one is still hyper and will chase anything, here she has taken to picking fruit off the trees and using them as balls, at least her breath smells good.


jeje, they do tend to change their habits in Spain, for mine its actually the trees they pick! Well the connifers anyway... last year replaced about 20 and theres another few need replacing, they love pulling them up... bad really but they dont do anything else naughty they are good boys (he says) jeje


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> jeje, they do tend to change their habits in Spain, for mine its actually the trees they pick! Well the connifers anyway... last year replaced about 20 and theres another few need replacing, they love pulling them up... bad really but they dont do anything else naughty they are good boys (he says) jeje


Steve thanks for telling me that as it makes me feel that picking fruit is not so bad lol


----------



## Canfrank (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
Im just new to this "thang" and |I saw your "On the move" link. Im looking for a winter bolt hole for my camper; bit of land somewhere. Probably buying something in the new yearwhen ive done the homework. Any general advice or specific likely places in the south Malaga/Granada bit?
Thanks
Francis


----------

